# For Rynns' World! A Crimson Fists Project Log.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

First off wanted to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a happy new year. I thought i'd use the Christmas holidays to put out a much belated project log of my projects over the past 12 months! I did start a new project log start of the year but it's so buried I thought it be best to just come back with a new log.

I’ve been very vacant recently from the boards once again due to family commitments and changing my jobs, however I thought what better way to get back onto the message board than posting the fruits of my labours this year and post latest photos of my armies I’ve been working on since January. 

I’ve based this army on a typical Fists’ style list, optimising on the Chapter Traits (Loving Bolter Drill!!). I thought I’d show you some photos of what I’ve painted so far, and what I have coming in the pipeline. Some are just snap shots but you get a good idea

Tactical Squad 1: 









Heavy bolter guy:









Tactical Squad 2:









Here is some elements of my second tactical squad. I’m using as many heavy bolters in tactical squads as possible to use the bolter drill special rule, and i’ll be utilising anti-armour in other squads (Devastators etc). I have a third tactical squad planned to complete the tactical squads of a Demi Company.

Librarian:









My first 500 points was a Lvl 2 librarian (converted from Dark Vengeance kit) and the two tactical squads. Thoroughly pleased with this model, and how he’s played in smaller up to 1000pt games me and a few friends have been playing!

Stormtalon:









As a surprise Valentine’s day present to me in February, my fiancé bought me a Stormtalon! Something I wouldn’t have bought myself, but it turns out it was a fantastic kit to put together and paint, and after a few games of it taking out all sorts of flyers for me, it’s proved very effective.

Here’s a shot of this 500pt force









After this I plan on adding Centurions (loving the Grav weapons) to build the demi company, aswell as a few more formations for them. As this is a retrospective view on my army, i'll add more of my painted models up over the next few days 

Many thanks for looking, and it's great to be back on the site


----------



## d36williams (Dec 28, 2015)

Very nice, very lovely, I definitely aspire to paint my own Crimson Fists up to this level. I really appreciate the conversion too because I'm looking at making a Librarian. Will you drill out the Tactical Marines' barrels? I really think it adds depth. 

Do you mind writing out your paint recipe? There's a lot of layers I can see, with good depth and highlights.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Looking very nice! I especially admire the base for your Stormtalon - looks great!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff! :good:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Seriously nice paint job there my friend, really crisp and natural looking!


----------

